# New rocks!



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

I've been thinking about using my live rock (from my reef tank) for my coming cichlid tank ( http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=173522 )

But today I went to one of the local LFS and happened upon these









They're fibre glass rocks that's been in their display tanks for a long time so they're covered in algae now. They're hollow and you can cut it pretty easily so a few holes in each and there's tons of room for the fish to dart in and out.

I'm really stoked!


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

who uses the word "stoked" any more? 

Glad you found something useful and lightweight!


----------



## boostspike (Apr 3, 2007)

nice!!! good size rock w/o the weight.. :thumb:

Here in Boston the phrase would be "Wicked Stoked!!"


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

Got the tank emptied and played with the rocks to see how they'll fit.


----------



## swamptrout (Jul 2, 2007)

Number6 said:


> who uses the word "stoked" any more?


Only used in Denmark haha :wink:

Chris2500DK - great score on the rocks by the way. 
Just my 2c worth, can you get the background a little darker ?? i think it would kick ***  

Either way looking good so far.


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

The background will look darker, the pictures were taken with the flash on. Either way it's just a sheet of wood that's painted, so I can just remove it and repaint it whichever colour I'll feel like.


----------



## swamptrout (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh OK. that will be awesome then


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

id be stoked too mate, rocks look the goods with algae on them


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

I like them rocks man.They look so real, but no hassle of the real, heavy old things.
Nice find.Good luck with the tank. :thumb:


----------



## fishfirst (Jun 9, 2008)

HI, I still new to this hobby. Can we use the rock found in waterfall or seaside or roadside for the decoration? Will it affect the overall performance of the tank?


----------



## Lighthouse84 (Jun 9, 2008)

Those are very nice! I really like the look of 'em.


----------

